# A class driver / passenger door glass, HELP please



## Yag511

Hi all, I own a 690hb which is currently stored in Sweden. I live in Australia and intend to return in the next few months to continue touring around Europe and Scandinavia. Unfortunately someone broke into our motorhome 2 days before we left sweden by smashing the double glazed window in the passenger door. Is there anyone out there who could help me locate a replacement window? Our MH is a 2003. I am thinking I will have to repair before I return to UK to have MOT test, but could do the repair enroute. Also, any tips on insurance for non UK residents?


----------



## cabby

Will keep an eye on your post and give it a bump in the morning if no one has answered. it has just turned midnight up here in the UK.where the majority of members are, but we do have members half way round the world including Australia.

cabby


----------



## HarleyDave

Welcome to MHF Yag511 - you should find lots of good info on here and there are a few Eura Mobil owners too (not many - but quality is better than quantity...)

The Eura Mobil is a German manufactured van and I believe the door glass is made specially for Eura Mobil (has an EM logo on it anyway)

Suggest you contact the factory ( http://www.euramobil.de/) and explain the situation.

They will have (or be able to recommend someone who has) the ability to fit replacement glass.

When you return, if all else fails, drive south to Sprendlingen and you should be sorted.

Is the glass totally smashed out or is there enough left to put a perspex patch on it with silicone?

Possibly need to put the patch flush on the external door frame.

FWIW - smashing the double glazed passenger door window seems a crazy thing to do when there are plastic windows in the hab area...

Still it takes all sorts of scrotes...

Hope you get this sorted/arranged prior to your return.

Insurance (for a non-UK resident) is a totally different matter - not something I feel comfortable advising on, but the question has been asked on here before.

You've subscribed - have a search and see what you can find.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Yag511

Thanks Harleydave, yes window completely smashed, half of it still inside door. Had thought of heading to factory, might be best option. Also thought could have a piece of half inch Perspex cut to shape if all else fails.
Ridiculous that they caused so much damage ( tried to jemmy hab door too, but I patched that up) and all they took was a cheapo Chinese stereo / DVD / gps player that didn't even work properly, grrrr.
Re insurance , there is a company called Downunder insurance that will cover but very expensive, looking for other options .
Thanks , Dave (too)


----------



## erneboy

Don't know if this will help but our RV is double glazed too, all but the windscreen.

One of the side cab windows got broken, by accident. I thought it would be a very difficult thing to fix and that a new one might even have to come from America. 

I looked through Yellow Pages for a company doing glazing for coaches as I figured that some of them might also be double glazed. 

Found a mobile service who turned up, removed the whole window and frame and took it to a local double glazing factory where they made a new double glazed unit, complete with rounded corners which I thought might be difficult. 

They were back with the new unit fitted into the frame the same afternoon and fitted it to the van immediately.

Can't remember the exact cost, but perhaps around £200. It seemed very good value since it took most of their day and they had a fair mileage to do to go to the factory and back.

I'm sure there are similar specialists all over the place as coach windows must need replacing from time to time. I assume that as long as the frame is OK they will be able to help. Finding the right person will be the challenge, a coach company may be able to recommend someone with experience. I now know I was lucky to hit on the right person first time, Alan.


----------



## coppo

The best bet if you want to replace with double glazing is to try and do what Alan has just said, source a coach repairer or double glazing firm who can make you a new one.

On Hymers the cost of a new from window from hymer is around £1500 without fitting, shocking rip off.

A lot of people just re[place with laminated single glazed for this reason.

I have never understood why they still build them with double glazed glass, they all blow after a few years, speaking to a couple last year they showed me their 100+ thousand pound hymer with all side windows blown, only 1 year old and the dealer was fobbing them off.

Good luck


----------



## kimbo4x4

Does your vehicle insurance not cover this window? If you pass the problem over to them I sm sure they will point you at a suitable windscreen repairer who will be able to fit a temporary Perspex window to let you travel down to the Euramobil factory or the nearest dealer. Is that not what we pay insurance for?


----------



## Christine600

There exists a large swedish motorhome forum - I'm sure most of them read and write English:

http://www.husbilsklubben.se/forums/


----------



## Yag511

Thanks for your ideas everyone, most I had thought of , had hoped someone could help with actual whereabouts of a window. Insurance a possibility but we left Europe 2 days after incident and been busy back home so I doubt insurance will respond positively after 3 or 4 months, will try contacting them and see. Thought I had a largish excess but just read policy andexcess on glass is only 50 pounds so it could be worth trying to claim.
A very friendly windscreen shop in sweden fitted a thin clear Perspex sheet as a temporary measure, filled out a few forms and there was no charge, most impressed!
Might be worth chasing up someone who could make one near where MH is stored , that way we can get it repaired soon after our return to Scandinavia, Europe.
Thanks again, still welcome anymore discussion,
Cheers, Dave


----------



## VanFlair

coppo said:


> The best bet if you want to replace with double glazing is to try and do what Alan has just said, source a coach repairer or double glazing firm who can make you a new one.
> 
> On Hymers the cost of a new from window from hymer is around £1500 without fitting, shocking rip off.
> 
> A lot of people just re[place with laminated single glazed for this reason.
> 
> I have never understood why they still build them with double glazed glass, they all blow after a few years, speaking to a couple last year they showed me their 100+ thousand pound hymer with all side windows blown, only 1 year old and the dealer was fobbing them off.
> 
> Good luck


I guess the reason that they still build them with double glazed side windows is that they are certainly warmer when its cold outside and they dont steam up, well not on the inside of the van anyway.

I notice on the new Niesmann and Bischoff Flair they bond a big of glass onto the bodywork and then the double glazed area bonded to the inside of this, might not make sense to the reader and only time will tell if its more reliable.

Martin


----------



## coppo

VanFlair said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best bet if you want to replace with double glazing is to try and do what Alan has just said, source a coach repairer or double glazing firm who can make you a new one.
> 
> On Hymers the cost of a new from window from hymer is around £1500 without fitting, shocking rip off.
> 
> A lot of people just re[place with laminated single glazed for this reason.
> 
> I have never understood why they still build them with double glazed glass, they all blow after a few years, speaking to a couple last year they showed me their 100+ thousand pound hymer with all side windows blown, only 1 year old and the dealer was fobbing them off.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the reason that they still build them with double glazed side windows is that they are certainly warmer when its cold outside and they dont steam up, well not on the inside of the van anyway.
> 
> I notice on the new Niesmann and Bischoff Flair they bond a big of glass onto the bodywork and then the double glazed area bonded to the inside of this, might not make sense to the reader and only time will tell if its more reliable.
> 
> Martin
Click to expand...

Hi Martin.

So the outer layer is single glazed glass and the inner double glazed . That's a good idea I think but only time will tell as you say, all the weather a motorhome has to take especially if stored outside all the year like most are. I can only imagine if only the single glazed outer part is exposed to the weather then the inner double glazed will last much longer.

Did that start on the 2014 niesmann models then?

They must have listened to customer feedback here.

On the expensive 2013 Hymer starline costing well in excess of 100 grand we saw last year in Cornwall certainly wasn't built like this. Just thin double glazing on side cab and hab door, blown all around.

Paul.


----------



## Yag511

Thanks Martin, 
Unlike many a class MH's, our Euramobil has driver and passenger doors with electric windows. It would have been an easy fix had it been just a fixed window. Personally I like having these doors rather than only the habitation door. We did have a few instances of fogging between the two layers of glass which is a niggle as you can't simply wipe it away !
Cheers, Dave


----------



## garrynsarah

*glass*

my new side window is coming from euramobil in Germany should be here this week autoglass found it


----------

